# realtek 8185 on amd64

## beerisgoodmate

I bought this card a while ago since it was the only one I could find that was 'supported' in linux.

```
Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
```

However, it turns out that saying it has native linux drivers doesn't mean all that much.

I downloaded the source for the driver from realtek:

ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/wlan/rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006.tar.gz

And tried to install, but the compile failed:

 *Quote:*   

> /root/rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006/rtl818x-0.1/r8180_core.c: In function 'rtl8180_pci_probe':
> 
> /root/rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006/rtl818x-0.1/r8180_core.c:4031: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'get_wireless_stats'
> 
> make[2]: *** [/root/rtl8185_linux_26.1010.0531.2006/rtl818x-0.1/r8180_core.o] Error 1
> ...

 

I suspect this is a problem with newer kernels.  Though I don't even know if this driver supports amd64.

Anyone have this card working know what drivers I should use?

There are a few options,

I would rather not try ndiswrapper,

there are some opensource drivers for the rt8180, but again not sure if that supports amd64....

http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Download

Any ideas?

Cheers

----------

## Deusexodus

I had tried to install this card once. And I couldn't succeeded, because drivers that I used works really badly on r8185. It has ran once and after, nothing. I give you what I tried and ... good luck.

 *Quote:*   

> Getting the Driver
> 
> For now on we haven't made a release so you must check the sources out of the Subversion directory.
> 
> $ svn co https://rtl-wifi.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/rtl-wifi rtl-wifi
> ...

 

----------

## beerisgoodmate

thanks,

I gave that a go, but I get this when using insmod

```
insmod: error inserting 'ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.ko': -1 Invalid module format

```

***************************

edit: scratch that.  After a bit of playing I realized that I had the ieee80211 modules compiled into the kernel.  Removing them fixes the insmod problem.

After further playing, I discovered that the realtek drivers seem to be an old version of the rtl-wifi drivers.

I have it working now, will see how I go.  Something important, I needed to use the ipw wpa_supplicant drivers to use wpa, even though wpa tells me otherwise. The wext drivers in wpa_supplicant didn't work.

The rest of my post isn't important anymore

edit 2: its working very intermittently only. perhaps it was only coincidence it started working when I changed the driver to ipw.

***************************

I have also tried ndiswrapper, using 1.39 the PC froze.  Using 1.49rc2 I get this:

```
ndiswrapper version 1.49rc2 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:576): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver rtl8185 (Realtek,11/22/2006,5.1094.1122.2006) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 16

general protection fault: 0000 [1] SMP 

CPU 0 

Modules linked in: ndiswrapper nvidia(P) i2c_core rt2500

Pid: 1892, comm: ntos_wq/0 Tainted: P      2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #7

RIP: 0010:[<ffffc20012302b28>]  [<ffffc20012302b28>]

RSP: 0018:ffff810020031d68  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: ffff810020031e20 RBX: ffffc200123e4c02 RCX: ffffc200123e4c08

RDX: ffffc2001234d000 RSI: ffff81003edd57a8 RDI: ffffc2001234d000

RBP: ffff81000104f380 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: ffffffff88574050 R11: 000000000000000a R12: ffff81003862adc0

R13: 0000000000000282 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffffffff88571869

FS:  00002b7b74b41ae0(0000) GS:ffffffff807b5000(0000) knlGS:00000000f72d66b0

CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 00002aee6fec0c30 CR3: 000000001f780000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Process ntos_wq/0 (pid: 1892, threadinfo ffff810020030000, task ffff81003edd55d0)

Stack:  ffff810020031bd8 ffff810020031ad8 ffff810020031af8 ffff810020031b18

 ffffc200123e4b58 ffffc2001234d000 ffffffff8857c5f7 ffffc2001234d000

 ffff81003edd57a8 ffffc20012313288 ffff81003edd5610 ffff81003ee6fa80

Call Trace:

Inexact backtrace:

 [<ffffffff8857c5f7>] :ndiswrapper:get_iw_stats+0xc1c/0xd45

 [<ffffffff88571922>] :ndiswrapper:KeRaiseIrqlToDpcLevel+0x105/0x141

 [<ffffffff80557e9c>] mutex_lock+0xd/0x1e

 [<ffffffff885718f9>] :ndiswrapper:KeRaiseIrqlToDpcLevel+0xdc/0x141

 [<ffffffff8023fb74>] run_workqueue+0x99/0xeb

 [<ffffffff8024056e>] worker_thread+0x0/0x11e

 [<ffffffff80242e61>] keventd_create_kthread+0x0/0x61

 [<ffffffff8024065a>] worker_thread+0xec/0x11e

 [<ffffffff8022a4b0>] default_wake_function+0x0/0xe

 [<ffffffff80242e61>] keventd_create_kthread+0x0/0x61

 [<ffffffff80242e61>] keventd_create_kthread+0x0/0x61

 [<ffffffff802430d4>] kthread+0xd1/0x101

 [<ffffffff8020a328>] child_rip+0xa/0x12

 [<ffffffff80242e61>] keventd_create_kthread+0x0/0x61

 [<ffffffff80514548>] unix_poll+0x0/0xa4

 [<ffffffff80243003>] kthread+0x0/0x101

 [<ffffffff8020a31e>] child_rip+0x0/0x12

Code: 66 0f 7f b4 24 90 00 00 00 33 db 66 c7 44 24 38 00 00 48 89 

RIP  [<ffffc20012302b28>]

 RSP <ffff810020031d68>

```

----------

